# Hashi, ultrasound & nodule



## kimmiann99 (Aug 4, 2010)

I have hashi and I am on Levoxyl. A few weeks ago I had an ultrasound that showed a benign appearing nodule in a lymph node near my thyroid. I am a lung cancer survivor. Has anyone had this? If so, what, if anything was done.

Thanks,

Kim


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Given your history, I would say something like this is worth investigating further, perhaps with a fine needle asipration (FNA) biopsy.

Call me paranoid, but I don't think I'd let this "slide" so to speak.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Echoing Octavia.

All my nodes appeared normal on two different ultrasounds, but three ended up having microscopic evidence of disease.

A friend of mine (thyroid cancer survivor) just had to have a FNA done of a suspicious node. I would think that might be something you would want to pursue?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Joplin, what made your friend's node suspicious? Was it size, or something more?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kimmiann99 said:


> I have hashi and I am on Levoxyl. A few weeks ago I had an ultrasound that showed a benign appearing nodule in a lymph node near my thyroid. I am a lung cancer survivor. Has anyone had this? If so, what, if anything was done.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Kim


I surely think it would be wise to insist on FNA of that nodule. I really do!

Bless your heart; I am glad you won the battle against lung cancer!

All the more reason to NOT take any chances.

What prompted the ultra-sound? Do you have reason to think your thyroid is not functioning properly? If you had chemo or radiation, your thyroid may have been negatively affected.

Welcome to the board!


----------



## kimmiann99 (Aug 4, 2010)

I became hyper after my chemo and they stopped the Levoxyl (50mcg). Then I became hypo and was started back on Levoxyl 25 mcg.

My endo did the ultrasound to see what might be going on. She indicated that the nodule was in a lymph node and to call my oncologist. I don't understand why she didn't do anything with it. I am seeing another endo this week. I left messages at my oncologist office twice and didn't get a return call.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Octavia said:


> Joplin, what made your friend's node suspicious? Was it size, or something more?


Yes, size. She was in for a routine endocrinologist appointment (a couple years post TT & RAI) and the endocrinologist thought it seemed a little too large. Ultrasound also showed some suspicious characteristics (I'm unsure of details) so they did a FNA. I have not talked to her so I'm unsure of results.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kimmiann99 said:


> I became hyper after my chemo and they stopped the Levoxyl (50mcg). Then I became hypo and was started back on Levoxyl 25 mcg.
> 
> My endo did the ultrasound to see what might be going on. She indicated that the nodule was in a lymph node and to call my oncologist. I don't understand why she didn't do anything with it. I am seeing another endo this week. I left messages at my oncologist office twice and didn't get a return call.


Your endo did the right thing; I do believe you need to confer w/ the oncologist about this.

Stay on the horn; persistance pays. You must get in to see the oncologist.

Please let us know. You can't do anything over the weekend, of course!


----------



## kimmiann99 (Aug 4, 2010)

I will be more persistent with the oncologist. The ultrasound was over a month ago. I am also seeing my old endo this week. I had changed to a new endo but I did not like her as well as my old one. Only changed becasue my old endo always ran over an hour late.


----------



## kimmiann99 (Aug 4, 2010)

Andros,

Just noticed in reading your signature line that you have Lupus. I do too. Does it affect the thyroid?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kimmiann99 said:


> Andros,
> 
> Just noticed in reading your signature line that you have Lupus. I do too. Does it affect the thyroid?


You know? I never gave that any thought to be honest with you! I do know though that "we" with one autoimmune disease usually have 2 or 3 more! Sighs!

Are you managing? My doctor and I find that by keeping the TSH very suppressed that this also keeps the Anti-DNA very suppressed. (C3 and C4 as well)


----------

